# Ming Aralia



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

Anyone heard of this plant or had it in their tanks? Ideas where to buy it?


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

I have several tanks with ming aralia in them and they do GREAT. I got mine from a local green house here in Louisiana. they are one of my favorite plants and very easy to care for.

TonyT


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Please post a picture.

Tim


----------



## lambdlth (Oct 22, 2004)

*Ming aralia*

These are really cool plants. You can purchase them at online at http://www.rhapisgardens.com/catalog/ming-list.htm, or you can almost always find them at Home Depot or a gardening center which carries houseplants. They are relatively slow growing and love high humidity and bright filtered light. The plant should be placed in a location where the soil can dry out between waterings. Too much water and they yellow and shed their leaves. I haven't tried one in a vivarium, but I would imagine they would do very well.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I have tried them in vivaria before and had some success. I had most success with setups that have computer fans running. They really don't like to be saturated. 

It's funny, I used to have some as houseplants and people thought I was growing cannibas...lol. I guess I can see the resemblence.

Justin


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

THe pic on the site sucks, can some one post one from their viv so we can get like an idea of the size!


----------

